# Sand Fleas around the Flagler Beach Area



## patindaytona

Anyone know if their are sand fleas out around the Flagler area? I'm in Daytona and I know it's like cement here.


----------



## sheqeri

Hi there,

I live in Daytona too but I always go to Ormond by the Sea to fish from the surf. I have been catching sand fleas regularly since February. 
I love that area for both the red sand, that attracts sand fleas, as well as for the fact that it's much less loaded with annoying tourist that decide to swim right next to your pols.


----------



## patindaytona

Great! How have you been doing up there on the surf lately? I used to go up there 3 times a week for a couple years. Then, it got to where i was just wasting my time and gas. That was about a year ago. At one time it was all red sand, then it started looking like Daytona beach sand. ..hard. So, it's back to the soft sand again. Troughs?


----------



## sheqeri

I have been doing well actually. I fish on weekends and Friday afternoons since I only work half a day on Fridays. Out of 20 times so far this year, I got skunked only once but then again no one else was fishing on 25 mil/h winds!  I have consistently caught whitings (from small to bull) on every outing as well as pompano on maybe every other outing. Pompano was more frequent from February to April but they are still around.
The troughs are chest deep on high tide.


----------



## patindaytona

That is really good. I was going like 3 times a week for a few months and rarely caught one fish for well over a month. I might try to collect some fleas next week up there and freeze them. Having fleas along with mullet would increase the chances of gettting something in the creeks.


----------



## scsurffisher

I've been able to find some in Ponte Vedra Beach. Mostly small, but some larger ones.


----------



## patindaytona

Went up to Ormond by the Sea yesterday. I spend about 2 hours collecting about 90 or so fleas. Most of the time it was one at a time, then occasionally 4-5.


----------



## SurfRat

Surf fishing slow around Daytona Ormond area. Whiting is about all. BIG whiting fish kill from Shrimp boats this week. Hundreds dead on beach in Ormond by the sea


----------



## sheqeri

I did see the pictures on the local newspaper and it’s a shame to kill that many fish for some shrimp.
I haven’t been out there since a month now. It’s like an oven out there and the last 3-4 times I was out there in June, I only managed to get Spots, stinking cat fish and little sharks. I’m taking a break from surf fishing until this heat subsides. 
Hey Pat, I’m glad you found some sand fleas. I usually get 10-15 in one scoop. Are you blind digging or are you actually looking for the tell tales of whereabouts?
In any case, they will be around until November so let’s load up on them until then. When winter arrives, those sand fleas will be like a candy treat for the pompanos. 
Let’s try to regularly write reports about our area. Most of the reports I read on this or other forums are from north or south of the Ormond-Daytona area. I’m sure there are plenty of people who fish regularly in our area, we are just lazy (I’ll be the first to admit it). 
Let’s try to get the reports going because it will help us to save a trip or two if let’s say it’s loaded up with weeds out there.


----------



## JaSla74

Surf has been slowing down a LOT. Went out Sunday (St. Augustine) & there wasn't anything going on. Talked to some of they guys that had been there all day pickins was slim. Think I might take break too. At least the shrimp are starting to run in the St. Johns.


----------



## patindaytona

*Fleas*

Seqeri..haven't been fishing in a month because i had gotten nothing in about 15 fishing trips out. Waiting till it cools down a little. Might collect some fleas sometime though while in Ormond just for the winter like you say.


----------



## Sparky's

Glad to hear someone asked for local updates… I haven't been out much since arriving in Deland in April. I've spent most of my time on the beach between Sun Glow Pier and Ponce Inlet… 3 weeks ago I managed 1 nice size Pompano on clams, then the next week something I had never seen before and wasn't sure about keeping it, a Palometa. It was about a pound or so and I didn't realize that that was how big they average. Anyway the fleas around here have dried up and even the "Fishin' Shack" hasn't been able to score any (live anyway). My last outing was off the shore about a mile south of the pier, and the what I've been told were mullet were thick as mosquitos on a… well you get the drift. The fish I've been seeing and stealing bait don't look anything like the mullet in any book… tell me if you can "Name That Fish…" the mouth is well under the face almost pointing downwards like a sucker, the dorsal fin runs the length of the back and tapers off as it nears the tail, the tail is shaped similar to a fantail mullet, but the top fin has a distinct black spot on it about half the size of the fin itself. It's a lighter silver on the bottom and half way up it turns a bit of blueish green. No barbels on the chin. They seem to run in the 1 to 2 pound range (6" - 12") and pop out of the water in the early morning and early evening… ideas?
Anyway I've been searching every book and online source I can, but can't identify this irritating thing.
Getting back to the catch, I'm hearing reports of Pompano hitting 1/2" sq. pieces of clam on a daily basis… everyone that is except me :>(… gonna keep tryin' though… 
So, keep your bait fresh and your gear clean… see ya on the sand…
Sparky


----------



## Sparky's

…… FOUND IT!!! they are juvenile Red Drum… must be, this is exactly what I've been catching but only in the 6" to 12" area… http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/red-drum/

So, mystery solved.


----------



## Sparky's

Sparky's said:


> and the what I've been told were mullet were thick as mosquitos on a… well you get the drift. The fish I've been seeing and stealing bait don't look anything like the mullet in any book… tell me if you can "Name That Fish…" the mouth is well under the face almost pointing downwards like a sucker, the dorsal fin runs the length of the back and tapers off as it nears the tail, the tail is shaped similar to a fantail mullet, but the top fin has a distinct black spot on it about half the size of the fin itself. It's a lighter silver on the bottom and half way up it turns a bit of blueish green. No barbels on the chin. They seem to run in the 1 to 2 pound range (6" - 12") and pop out of the water in the early morning and early evening… ideas?


After doing a bit of research and accidentally seeing the exact same fish in a picture… I'm sure they are juvenile Red Drum…

Sparky


----------



## solid7

Sparky's said:


> After doing a bit of research and accidentally seeing the exact same fish in a picture… I'm sure they are juvenile Red Drum…
> 
> Sparky


Nope. Mullet don't steal bait. You've got one of 3 choices in that area:

1) Whiting (specifically, the gulf kingfish) - this is your most likely bet, as referenced by the black spot
2) croaker - second most likely bet
3) black drum (not as likely as 1 and 2 - these have barbels, and you said yours didn't)

It's possible that it was small red drum, but the mouth isn't as "sucker like" as #1 and #2.

check out this photo, and tell us if it's what you are catching: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobyhere/3023457665/


Also, you got a rare catch with that Palometa. I've hit a few this year, and a 1lb palometa is a big one. They are FINE eating. In fact, I prefer them over a pompano. When you grill them, there is something about the way the oils and juices run out of them, and the meat has an almost sticky, but slightly firm texture. My mouth waters when I think about palometas... But they really are not a common catch on this coast. They are thick on the Gulf coast and Keys.


----------



## patindaytona

*Daytona*

Sparky, still not fishing here...might go by the end of the week though and try ponce. I always get my own bait..mullet. Otherwise I don't fish. Still have a few frozen fleas to bring along also. 
Basically two types of fish in my opinion, the crustracean eaters and the meat eaters. Though I have caught a black drum or two on mullet even.
Keep us tuned as to what's biting around Daytona.


----------



## tjbjornsen

Hey Guys,
Nice to see some back and forth for this area.
My Mom lives down in Palm Coast and I am thinking of a run down there the last week of Sept for a visit and some Pomp fishing.
I know I will dig my answer ot of the world wide interweb, but can any of you give me an idea if the Pompano are still hanging around the Flagler, Palm Coast, St. Aug. area in late Sept?
Thanks in advance,
TjB


----------



## solid7

tjbjornsen said:


> Hey Guys,
> Nice to see some back and forth for this area.
> My Mom lives down in Palm Coast and I am thinking of a run down there the last week of Sept for a visit and some Pomp fishing.
> I know I will dig my answer ot of the world wide interweb, but can any of you give me an idea if the Pompano are still hanging around the Flagler, Palm Coast, St. Aug. area in late Sept?
> Thanks in advance,
> TjB


There will still be some there. That's just before they head down to my neighborhood...


----------

